# GPS and the iPad



## Bruce J (Apr 28, 2013)

I've just received a stand-alone GPS tracker as a gift.  So far, I've managed to record a track while I'm out making images, saved the track as a GPX file, imported the track file and the images into LR, and had the correct GPS locations associated with the images in LR.  So far, so good, now the questions.

To get the track file into LR, I've connected the GPS unit to my PC and used the supplied software to save the track data.  Works OK.  But, I'm now contemplating using the unit on an extended trip.  I don't normally carry a laptop when I travel anymore; I carry an iPad and download my images to the iPad at the end of each day.  I then review and tag the images in PhotoSmith on the iPad.  So, I'm concerned about being able to check the track data daily and also that the GPS memory might fill while I'm traveling.  First question: does anyone know of a way to save the track data from the GPS unit onto an iPad?  The GPS (QSTARZ BT-Q1000XT) has a USB connector normally used for downloading to a PC and for charging.  It also has built-in bluetooth.

Second question.  Does anyone know of an iOS app that can interface with the GPS so that its internal settings can be adjusted from an iOS device?  Thanks much,


----------



## BrettAtBadElf (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi Bruce,

There's no great way to get the GPX file from your GPS to the iPad without an intermediate PC/Mac to do the transfers.  

There's one device called ROVE that's looking for funding on Indiegogo, but it's still just a concept at this point.  They're hoping to support a bunch of external GPS devices -- not sure if your exact QSTARZ model is on the list.

My company builds an Apple iOS-compatible GPS receiver and datalogger called the Bad Elf GPS Pro... similar to the QSTARZ unit you have, but you can transfer the GPX files over Bluetooth directly to your iPad, and then open the GPX file in any app like PhotoSmith.  Amazon has the best price and a bunch of reviews in case you're interested in learning more.  For the DSLRs that support geotagging, we're planning to open up the Bad Elf GPS Pro firmware later this summer to support getting the live GPS data into the camera itself.

Hope that helps!
-Brett

[ I'm the lead HW/SW engineer at Bad Elf, LLC ]


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 29, 2013)

As you have a Nikon, have you investigated attaching the GPS directly to your camera's cable release? The cable should cost around $2.

John


----------



## Bruce J (Apr 29, 2013)

BrettAtBadElf said:


> Hi Bruce,
> 
> There's no great way to get the GPX file from your GPS to the iPad without an intermediate PC/Mac to do the transfers.
> 
> ...



Brett - Thanks for the info.  It seems that most of what I've learned has been similar, "You can't do it easily".  Wish it were otherwise, but at least I now know that it won't be simple.  I also contacted the company that makes the QSTARZ and they referred me to a company that makes a workaround (http://www.roqy-bluetooth.net/wp/) which requires one to jailbreak the iPad to make it work.   Interesting, but I don't think I want to go that direction with a company that I've never heard of.  If I get frustrated enough to investigate replacing the QSTRAZ, I'll take a look at Bad Elf.  For now, I'll just stick with what I have and see how it works out.  Cheers,


----------



## Bruce J (Apr 29, 2013)

johnbeardy said:


> As you have a Nikon, have you investigated attaching the GPS directly to your camera's cable release? The cable should cost around $2.
> 
> John


Thanks John.  No, I haven't looked at this.  What would the cable be called?
Even if I could attach the GPS directly to my Nikon, it would only be a partial solution as I also shoot extensively with my Canon G-9.  One of the reasons I went with an external tracker is so that I could use it with any camera.  Still, it might be worth considering for the Nikon.  Cheers,


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 29, 2013)

I can't recall the name, Bruce. It's a pretty generic GPS Cable ( Nikon MC-35 equivalent) .


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 29, 2013)

See http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/21711132


----------



## Bruce J (Apr 29, 2013)

johnbeardy said:


> See http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/21711132



Thanks again John.  I've spent a bunch of time this afternoon searching on the web for information.  So far, haven't been able to find one that will work with my GPS unit, which uses a mini-USB connection.  If I could figure out the pin-outs on the unit, I could probably build my own cable.  Interesting stuff.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 30, 2013)

Bruce,

The pinout isn't hard to find. Just Google "nikon pinout". The one you want shows up on the Google page as an image.

Hal


----------



## Bruce J (Apr 30, 2013)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Bruce,
> 
> The pinout isn't hard to find. Just Google "nikon pinout". The one you want shows up on the Google page as an image.
> 
> Hal


Thanks Hal.  I have seen a diagram of the Nikon pin-outs.  The one I was referring to was the pin-out for the GPS unit, which uses a mini-USB connector.  Sorry about the confusion.  Still searching for an answer to my original question re: getting GPS tracks to an iOS device.


----------

